# Bitches in season after whelping!!!



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how soon do bitches come into season after having a litter? My girl bled after she had her pups then after about 5 weeks it stopped, then started again 2 weeks or so ago. I took her to the vet just to get her checked and they said not to worry her hormones are all over the place and that things will settle down, especially once all the pups have gone. The pups are 9 weeks and i still have a few here. Tonight she is behaving like she is what we call her wobbly day when she is in season, on day 12 she seems to get tummy cramps when we believe she is ovulating (she has behaved the same way at the same time every season) but I dont know if she is in season again. She is still bleeding but not swollen at all.

Feeling confused and finding this hard to put into words, hope you understand. 

I can feel a long night coming and if no better 2moro I will pop her to the vet!

Puppy Love x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine usually come back into season about 5 months after having pups but it has been so long since we had our litter before this that my brain has become foggy.I do know that if i was to mate mine yearly it would be 13 months after the last litter,so it could be 5 months after 8 weeks.No help at all but all dogs are individuals.Sorry.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Puppy Love said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me how soon do bitches come into season after having a litter? My girl bled after she had her pups then after about 5 weeks it stopped, then started again 2 weeks or so ago. I took her to the vet just to get her checked and they said not to worry her hormones are all over the place and that things will settle down, especially once all the pups have gone. The pups are 9 weeks and i still have a few here. Tonight she is behaving like she is what we call her wobbly day when she is in season, on day 12 she seems to get tummy cramps when we believe she is ovulating (she has behaved the same way at the same time every season) but I dont know if she is in season again. She is still bleeding but not swollen at all.
> 
> Feeling confused and finding this hard to put into words, hope you understand.
> ...


There are some conditions that can cause continued bleeding after whelping:-

5)Problems After Whelping

After a normal whelping, it's not unusual to see a green or bloody discharge for a few

days. If a bloody discharge persists, however, and the bitch appears normal, she may

be suffering from subinvolution of placental sites (SIPS). This occurs when the area

of placental attachment fails to return to normal. The reason is unknown, but it occurs

most commonly in young bitches. Recovery is generally spontaneous, although it may

take until the next heat cycle, and recurrence is not common. Rarely, a bitch will lose

enough blood to warrant transfusions or ovariohysterectomy.

care of bitches by "ecofeel"

There is also Pyometra which can also develope after whelping and is a servious infection. There is open (you see a discharge) and closed pyometra the uterus seals the infection inside and there is no discharge present.
Discharge can look bloody and pretty normal ot odd coloured and foul smelling.
In fact a member on here just last week, saw what they thought was spots of blood about which looked like a normal season, and it turned out that one of their bitches had in fact got pyometra and she at that stage was showing no signs of illness at all.

The condition has often been blamed on hormonal imbalances. It was once thought to occur only in older bitches who had irregular heat cycles, although mismate shots administered to abort ill conceived litters are also known to have caused pyometra. The infection will most often develop within weeks of going out of heat, whelping a litter, or after being bred and missing conception. The earlier pyometra is diagnosed and appropriate therapy begun, the better the chance of preserving the bitch's uterus.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz4/MastiffBreeder/pyo.html

On checking it doesnt seem that bleeding/discharge for this long is normal.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There are some conditions that can cause continued bleeding after whelping:-
> 
> 5)Problems After Whelping
> 
> ...


Thanks SDH, your links are very good. Bitch seems fine again today, is sound asleep after eating her breakfast. She does not appear to have any pus and she is not smelly. I think I will give the vet a ring today just to make sure. It was just strange that she behaved the same way as she does when she is on day 12 of her season, then the next day she is fine.

Puppy Love x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My bitches have always come into season when the pups are 6 months old even one who only ever had seasons every 12 months came into season after 5 months.


----------



## Yealand (Dec 10, 2015)

My bitch has begun bleeding slightly 4 weeks after whelping, she is eating well and seems ok, should I be worried at all?


----------

